# Sr Suntour Xcr



## DoGNobody (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 1.5 Jahren diese Federgabel und wahr bis jetzt auch ganz zufrieden mit dieser. 
Leider macht sie beim Einfedern, seit einigen Wochen knarrende Geräusche. Ich hab sie erstmal ignoriert. 
Aber auf einmal lässt sich die Federvorspannung nicht mehr in den - Bereich drehen. Genau in der Mitte, wenn dieser rote Anzeigebalken ganz verschwindet und man weiter dreht, gibt es ein klacken, als wenn etwas überspringt. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Federung nicht mehr ganz bis nach oben rausfedert. Wenn ich absteige kann ich die Federgabel noch einen halben zentimeter rausziehen. 

Wegen dieser Punkte möchte ich die Federgabel zerlegen, da ich aber keinerlei Erfahrung damit habe wollte ich nachfragen wie genau das geht und ob ich etwas beachten sollte, oder Spezialwerkzeug brauch.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Ratschläge geben.


PS: Noch eine Frage: wo Pumpe ich die Federung auf? 
Ich bin aus dem "Handheftchen" nicht schlau geworden.


----------



## Mais (4. Mai 2008)

hat die XCR überhaupt ne luftfeder?
ich glaube ja nicht
ich meine die raidon wäre so das minimum was man haben müsste für luftfederung.
ansonsten klingt das für mich irgendwie danach als wären irgendwie die führungsbuchsen o.ä. ausgeschlagen?
aber ferndiagnose ist wie immer schwer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoGNobody (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal ein Video gemacht, vielleicht hilft es euch.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4108372/XCR


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (7. Mai 2008)

DoGNobody schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit 1.5 Jahren diese Federgabel und wahr bis jetzt auch ganz zufrieden mit dieser.
> Leider macht sie beim Einfedern, seit einigen Wochen knarrende Geräusche. Ich hab sie erstmal ignoriert.
> ...



Hallo,

Also das hört sich für mich so an als ob der Vorspann Knopf überdreht wäre. Ich empfehle dir die Gabel zu deinem Händler zu bringen damit er sich das mal anschauen kann.

Die XCR ist eine reine Stahlfedergabel und hat somit keine Möglichkeit zum aufpumpen.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


----------



## Fhal (4. September 2008)

Ich nutze mal diesen Thread da ich ebenfalls Fragen zu der oben genannten Gabel habe und dafür kein neuer her muss.

An meinem Rad ist eine Suntour XCR 100 LO und ich habe dazu folgende Fragen:

1.) Was muss ich tun bzw. was für Einzelteile benötige ich um die Lockout-Vorrichtung zu demontieren?

2.) Was kann ich dafür tun das die Gabel wieder etwas "weicher" einfedert. Seit Mai ist die Gabel im Einsatz und langsam aber sicher habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie schon recht verdreckt sein muss. Nach extremen Schlamschlachten wird sie stellenweise sogar komplett steif und reagiert auch nicht auf das Schließen und Öffnen der Lockout-Funktion. Bislang ging es dann plötzlich nach ein paar hundert Metern wieder. Schlimmer werden muss es aber nicht unbedingt. Gibt es die Möglichkeit beim aufmachen der Gabel auch das Öl zu tauschen und wenn ja, welches Öl sollte ich dazu verwenden?

3.) Wie genau bekomme ich raus für welches Gewicht die Gabel eingestellt ist? Sind die verbauten Federn farbcodiert wie bei anderen Herstellern? Als ich das Rad gekauft habe sah mein Gewicht noch geringfügig anders aus als heute, zwischenzeitlich sind etwa 15kg Gewicht runter und ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dass ich den Mechaniker darum bat die Gabel auf etwa 105-107kg einzustellen. Wäre dies eventuell auch ein Grund für das eher bockige Ansprechverhalten der Gabel?

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## Fhal (5. September 2008)

Wie im anderen Thread zu lesen war hab ich die Fragen jetzt nochmal via Email gestellt, eine entsprechende Antwort werd´ ich dann hier posten (für alle anderen die ebenfalls mit der XCR 100 LO fahren).

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## runningturtle (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte zu der Suntour XCR Federgabel eine Frage 
Ich habe mir ein Kross MTB mit dieser Federgabel vorne gekauft. Es war nicht besonders teuer, ich bin Triathlet und möchte im Winter im Wald biken. Die Federgabel lässt sich nicht ganz abschalten! Das heißt auch wenn sie ausgeschaltet ist federt sie, aber nur ein paar Zentimeter. Dies macht sich auch durch klacken akkustisch bemerkbar. Der Händler meint das wäre so. Die Federung würde sich nicht ganz ausschalten lassen. Stimmt das? Die Einstellung auf der Linken Seite, für was ist die? Ich bin als Triathlet und Läufer keine Fachkundiger! 
Bitte hiermit um Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal!


----------



## KIDBerry (24. Juli 2011)

hallo ich habe ein altes bicke gekauft (centurion n´bock) es stand 2 jahre in der Wildnis aber es machte noch ein guten Eindruck nun lies sich die Federgabel (sr suntour xcr) nicht mehr richtig ein federn. also habe ich sie mal aus einander genommen und als ich sie in der hand hatte machte sich schon so ein komisches glucksen in der Gabel bemerkbar. 

nach dem ich dann die federn raus hatte und die gabel aus einander ziehen wollte lief auch schon die Flüssigkeit heraus..

frage 1. war das öl oder Wasser ? es machte einen recht wässrigen Eindruck.

frage 2. wen es öl war in welchen Punkt des zusammen Bauens soll ich es wieder zu führen und welches öl ist hier zu verwenden ?

mit freundlichen grüßen berry


----------



## Fr3k4Life (2. Februar 2013)

Hey 
Ich habe fast das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe das Fahrrad seit 1 1/2 Jahren.
Ich war Gestern und Vorgestern im Regen mit einem Freund ne runde Fahrrad fahren.
Heute morgen wollten wir noch einmal los allerdings federte meine Gabel ( Suntour XCR 100mm) nicht mehr.
Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht wie ich meine Gabel auseinander bauen soll..
Währe nett wenn jemand eine kurze Erklärung schreiben könnte 

gez. Alex


----------



## forever (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Suntour Team,

ich habe eine XCR-RL von 2008, optisch noch im sehr guten Zustand -
allerdings federt diese keinen Milimeter mehr ein - woran kann dies liegen?
Kann man die XCR retten, oder ist dies leider Schrott? Wäre sehr schade.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Fr3k4Life (16. Februar 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Hallo Suntour Team,
> 
> ich habe eine XCR-RL von 2008, optisch noch im sehr guten Zustand -
> allerdings federt diese keinen Milimeter mehr ein - woran kann dies liegen?
> ...



Ist genau das gleiche Problem wie bei mir..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (16. Februar 2013)

Jep, da die Gabel am Stadtrad ist, sehe ich keinen Grund da etwas Besseres dran zu schrauben, wird eh gleich geklaut sonst...


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Hallo Suntour Team,
> 
> ich habe eine XCR-RL von 2008, optisch noch im sehr guten Zustand -
> allerdings federt diese keinen Milimeter mehr ein - woran kann dies liegen?
> ...


Wann wurde denn der letzte Gabelservice gemacht?


----------



## forever (17. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wann wurde denn der letzte Gabelservice gemacht?



Dies kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, sry.


----------



## Olic99 (28. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Muss mich jetzt auch dazustellen. Gibt es nun eine Lösung für das Problem mit der Versteifung nach längerer Benutzung? Habe mit meiner XCR LO 100mm von 2012 nach einer Schlammschlacht gestern das gleiche Problem, im Wald federte die Gabel plötzlich gar nicht mehr, inzwischen gibt sie nur extrem wiederwillig ca die Hälfte ihres Hubraums zur Verfügung. :/ Ich will mich jetzt an den Service machen,  komplett bis auf die Kartusche öffnen, auch mal unterm lockout knop klar Schiff machen Falls ich es schaffe den abzukriegen, denn dafür braucht man ja anscheind einen speziellen Schlüssel o.ä.? Habt ihr Tipps für mich, was habt ihr gemacht um eure Gabeln zum laufen zu bringen, falls ihr es geschafft habt. :S 
Soll ich spezielle Entfetter oder Schmiergedöns nehmen, könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen? Sry für den Roman, will aber möglichst präzise sein 
Danke im vorraus, 
Mfg Olic


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. April 2015)

Hin und wieder bekomme ich zu Ohren, das Suntour sich vom Schrottfabrikanten zu einem passablen Gabelhersteller gemausert haben soll. Ich hab da irgendwie einen anderen Eindruck gewonnen. Und wenn ich hier lesen, dass es offenbar immer wieder die gleichen und/oder ähnliche Probleme bei der selben Gabel auftreten, wäre eigentlich eine Rückrufaktion, wenigstens aber Support hier im Forum angebracht! Scheint man wohl bei Kunden der günstigen Modelle nicht nötig zu haben!


----------



## Olic99 (13. April 2015)

Naja, es geht hier eigentlich um eine simple Gabelwartung. Das Problem ist, dass es im gegensatz zu Fox, RS und Co. keine Anleitung gibt. Auch Ersatzteile findest du nicht. Du bist auf die Erfahrung von anderen angewiesen, doch die sagen dir du sollst sie einfach weghauen.  Als Schüler kann ich mir das jedoch kaum erlauben :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (14. April 2015)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Scheint man wohl bei Kunden der günstigen Modelle nicht nötig zu haben!



Was den Support angeht spielt es für uns keine Rolle auf welchem Weg jemand zu einem unserer Produkte gekommen ist und wie viel er dafür bezahlen musste. Schau ruhig mal in ein paar andere Threads rein um dich zu vergewissern.



Olic99 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es im gegensatz zu Fox, RS und Co. keine Anleitung gibt. Auch Ersatzteile findest du nicht.



Auf unserer Website findet man sowohl Service Videos: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/service/tech-videos/

Als auch Betriebsanleitungen: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/service/download-bereich/consumer-downloads/bike/owners-manuals/

Und Explosionszeichnungen in denen jedes Einzelteil dargestellt und mit Teilenummern versehen ist: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/service/download-bereich/consumer-downloads/bike/exploded-views/

Die Service Videos können bei Bedarf hier heruntergeladen werden: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/service/download-bereich/consumer-downloads/bike/service-videos/

*Nun zur eigentlichen Sache:*

Ein Verhärten kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Als erstes macht es aber Sinn die Gabel einmal grundlegend zu warten inklusive Reinigung und großzügiger Schmierung. Denn es kann unter Umständen einfacher Dreck sein, der die Gleiteigenschaften behindert. Es kann sich auch über die Zeit Luft im Casting gesammelt haben, welche das Einfedern stört.
Diese beiden Ursachen sollten durch eine Wartung von alleine behoben werden.

Falls das nicht direkt klappt würde ich mich mit unserem Telefonservice in Verbindung setzen um den Fehler per Ferndiagnose zu finden: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/contact/sr-suntour-europa/

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Olic99 (15. April 2015)

Super, danke


----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. April 2015)

Ich hab meine grad mal (teil-) zerlegt. Sprich Stand- und Tauchrohre getrennt. Ernüchternd, wie "günstig" diese Gabel aufgebaut ist. Aber okay, letzlich kostet die neu auch kein Vermögen. Nach einer gründlichen Reinigung und gehöriger Fettpackung läuft sie aber sogar geschmeidiger als im Neuzustand. Mal sehen wie lange die Gabel durchhält...


----------



## Olic99 (15. April 2015)

Mh alles klar, darf ich fragen welches fett du verwendet hast? Habe da noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Desweiteren würde es mich interessieren, ob du dich an eine Anleitung gehalten hast, oder einfach frei Schnauze?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (16. April 2015)

Anleitung? Welche Anleitung???? Von Suntour kommt da ja eher wenig.

Keine Ahnung, ob 100%  richtig, aber so hab ich das gemacht:
Reboundknopf abziehen, Schraube raus. Rechte Seite fertig.
Linke Seite Schraube leicht lösen, Gummihammer draufhauen, Schraube entnehmen und Rohre auseinanderziehen. Die Stahlfeder mit der Dämpfereinheit und das Lockoutelement bleiben drin und werden wenn von oben erreicht. Da geh ich aber erst bei, wenn´s Probleme macht.
Ich hab normales Mehrzweckfett genommen. Selbst die schlechteste Schmierung ist besser als gar keine. Die Gabel war nämlich annähernd furztrocken. Die Dichtungen sind ein Witz! Und die Gleitbuchsen sind aus Plastik. Wenn DIE zulange trocken laufen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die sie einlaufen und die Gabel Spiel bekommt. Von daher werd ich die Gabel jetzt regelmäßig schmieren.
Auch wenn die Buchse nur rund 5 € kostet, hab ich weder Bock auf eine unsensible Gabel, noch auf die Arbeit des Buchsenwechsels. Wenn mit 5 Min Wartungsaufwand das Problem behoben sein kann! 

Nahezu alle Ersatzteil zu erschwinglichen Konditionen fand ich übrigens hier:
http://ebike-center-metzingen.de/advanced_search_result.php?inc_subcat=0&&keywords=suntour&page=6


----------



## Olic99 (17. April 2015)

Na gut, werde mich dann auch mal drannmachen.


----------

